# Attaching flat bands to pouch with tubes



## Wingshooter

Here are a few pictures showing how I attach flat bands to the pouch with the tubes. I pinch the edge of the band and roll it into a small roll. Slip the small clamps thru the tube and and force the jaws open then slip the band in to the tube as far as you can then clamp down on the band and pull it thru. Keep the band rolled up tight and slip it thru the hole in the pouch. Again push the clamp thru the tube over the edge of the pouch and clamp down on the band and pull it thru.


----------



## NaturalFork

I may have to try this ...


----------



## Wingshooter

One thing I forgot to mention. If you are out and the bands start to break at the pouch you can roll the pouch as small as you can and roll the tube up on to the pouch the pull the bands on thru past the break and roll the tube back on to the bands. Do the other side to even out the band length and keep on shooting.


----------



## brianmitchell66

This is a great idea...where do you get those little tubes?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I tried this when I first saw you post it,I used 1745 tubes it worked very well but I need one of those tools to do it properly it was hard doing with tweezers I put nicks in the bands


----------



## CodyL

That's the attachment method I use as well. Works great and i don't have to go looking for string.


----------



## Northerner

Very clean looking attachment. What size tube are you using?

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## CodyL

I use 1745


----------



## Wingshooter

slingshot_sniper said:


> I tried this when I first saw you post it,I used 1745 tubes it worked very well but I need one of those tools to do it properly it was hard doing with tweezers I put nicks in the bands


I found a small set of needle nose pliers and sanded the nose and inside until it was smooth and they work great but they are lost here in this pile somewhere.


----------



## Wingshooter

brianmitchell66 said:


> This is a great idea...where do you get those little tubes?


I have a bunch of the chinese tubes I got from truly texas back when I was Dankunging.


----------



## orcrender

I use a set of ring opening pliers. They open when you close the handles. Hawk2009 is the one that told me about them. Got mine from E Bay.


----------



## Wingshooter

orcrender said:


> I use a set of ring opening pliers. They open when you close the handles. Hawk2009 is the one that told me about them. Got mine from E Bay.


I have been looking for a pair but crap there expensive in the hardware stores. I will check ebay, a much better system.


----------



## orcrender

They are used by body piercing shops so that is another way to look for them.


----------



## Flatband

An excellent attachment method Roger and one I haven't seen used in years-nice! This was the attachment preferred by the Lohman slingshot from the early 70's. The Lohman was a double slotted wood slingshot made by the Lohman company who made some great wooden game calls. I have to give this a try again. I had forgotten about it. Nice job Bud! ( click on the banner below for a look at the Lohman)


----------



## Wingshooter

Flatband said:


> An excellent attachment method Roger and one I haven't seen used in years-nice! This was the attachment preferred by the Lohman slingshot from the early 70's. The Lohman was a double slotted wood slingshot made by the Lohman company who made some great wooden game calls. I have to give this a try again. I had forgotten about it. Nice job Bud! ( click on the banner below for a look at the Lohman)


Thanks for the link Gary. I see they were using larger diameter tube than I am using. I know even the 2040 tube will work and it is much easier to put on. It is surprising how little pressure is needed to hold the bands in place. I think I have some small diameter latex here I am going to try. I think it is a much better system than string and I have used a lot of string.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Wingshooter said:


> I use a set of ring opening pliers. They open when you close the handles. Hawk2009 is the one that told me about them. Got mine from E Bay.


I have been looking for a pair but crap there expensive in the hardware stores. I will check ebay, a much better system.
[/quote]
I have some in my watched list on ebay they're around £6 + I need to get me them soon









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230587447231?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2712wt_1002


----------



## orcrender

Roger here is a link for the ring opening pliers. http://www.widgetsupply.com/page/WS/PROD/pliers-ring/BCT71


----------



## Wingshooter

orcrender said:


> Roger here is a link for the ring opening pliers. http://www.widgetsup...iers-ring/BCT71


Thank you sir I just ordered them.


----------



## archerben15

I tired this and it works great!!! I have a ton of worn out slingshot tubes in a bucket in my garage and I finally found a good use for them.


----------

